

How to test shell scripts - tlevine
http://blog.scraperwiki.com/2012/12/12/how-to-test-shell-scripts/

======
sheremetyev
Have a look at tests.js, another shell testing framework that works on
Windows, OS X and Linux.

<https://github.com/sheremetyev/tests.js>

